# ec-karte knacken?



## Anonymous (1 September 2003)

mir wurde meine ec-karte gestohlen, die geheimzahl geknackt und mein konto leergeräumt. meine bank sagt, die ec-karte ist nicht knackbar. weiss jemand mehr darüber, vielleicht auch urteilssprüche? vielen dank, anna


----------



## Anonymous (1 September 2003)

annak schrieb:
			
		

> mir wurde meine ec-karte gestohlen, die geheimzahl geknackt und mein konto leergeräumt. meine bank sagt, die ec-karte ist nicht knackbar. weiss jemand mehr darüber, vielleicht auch urteilssprüche? vielen dank, anna


Geheimzahl (PIN) knacken dürfte ausscheiden - nach Rücksprache mit vielen Jahren Erfahrung bei einer Fachdienststelle der Polizei, wird die Antwort Deiner Bank bestätigt. In fast allen Fällen, in denen ein Täter ermittelt wurde, war die PIN irgendwo notiert oder lag ungesichert umher. Wende Dich mal Deine örtlich zuständige Kripo und dort an das Fachgebiet Kredit-/Scheckkartenbetrug. Man wird Dir dort sicher einige nützliche Tips geben. Außerdem solltest Du das ja eh anzeigen!


----------



## virenscanner (1 September 2003)

@annak


> mir wurde meine ec-karte gestohlen,...


Wann hast Du dies bemerkt?
Wann hast Du Anzeige bei der Polizei erstattet?
Wann hast Du den Diebstahl Deiner Bank gemeldet?


> ... die geheimzahl geknackt...


Woher weißt Du dies?
Wurden mit der gestohlenen Karte Automaten-Abhebungen getätigt?
Wenn ja, waren diese Automaten videoüberwacht?
Geschah dies nach Deiner Benachrichtigung Deiner Bank? Oder schon vorher?


----------



## BenTigger (1 September 2003)

annak schrieb:
			
		

> mir wurde meine ec-karte gestohlen, die geheimzahl geknackt und mein konto leergeräumt. meine bank sagt, die ec-karte ist nicht knackbar. weiss jemand mehr darüber, vielleicht auch urteilssprüche? vielen dank, anna



Tja nicht knackbar... kommt auf die Sichtweise an:

http://www.daserste.de/plusminus/beitrag.asp?iid=20
http://www.ra-kotz.de/bankagb4.htm
http://www.jurpc.de/rechtspr/19990002.htm

usw usw usw....

Bei Google einfach mal "EC-Karte geheimzahl" als Suchbegriff eingeben...


----------



## Heiko (1 September 2003)

Es gibt auch schon höchstrichterliche Urteile, die davon ausgehen, dass eine Geheimnummer knackbar ist.


----------



## Anonymous (1 September 2003)

Dass das Knacken der PIN geht, ist schon klar, doch dass dann auch Ottonormalo betroffen sein könnte, ist _relativ_ (un-)wahrscheinlich. annak sollte sich unbedingt Rat & Hilfe bei den zuständigen Behörden holen, Tips und Fragen zum Ablauf sind bestimmt gut gemeint, sollten aber meiner Meinung nach von der Öffentlichkeit fern gehalten werden. Nicht nur, dass falsche Erwartungen geschürt werden sondern mancher Hinweis könnt ja auch schlichtweg falsch sein.


----------



## Nebelwolf ✟ (2 September 2003)

Hm,

ich hoffe, Du hast der Polizei gemeldet, daß auch Deine "Großschreibtaste" weg ist. 

EC-Karten knacken ist für gewöhnliche Gauner zu schwierig. Sie beobachten die Leute beim Eintippen der Zahlen und stehlen dann die Karte. Die Banken zeigen Dir übrigens auch gerne Bilder von den Leuten, die da abgehoben haben. In den meisten Fällen ist das Gesicht dem Kunden bekannt.

Nebelwolf


----------



## BenTigger (2 September 2003)

> Die Banken zeigen Dir übrigens auch gerne Bilder von den Leuten, die da abgehoben haben. In den meisten Fällen ist das Gesicht dem Kunden bekannt.



Ein guter Hinweis... da sollte man mal unbedingt hinterhergehen !!!


----------



## Insider (3 September 2003)

@Nebelwolf


			
				anna schrieb:
			
		

> ...mancher Hinweis könnt ja auch schlichtweg falsch sein.


Und da ist ja schon so ein Bug - Bitte um Berichtigung, falls ich mich irren sollte. Aber der Geschädigte erstattet Anzeige und bekommt dann als Zeuge von der Polizei die Bilder vorgelegt. D. H., wenn überhaupt welche vorhanden sind - es gibt immernoch viele GA ohne Kamera! Die Banken geben die Bilder i. d. R. nicht an den Kunden heraus (Schutz des Besch. vor Selbstjustiz des Gesch.)
Außerdem - wenn der Geschädigte Kunde bei der Sparka war und das Geld bei einer (z. B.) Dresdner Bank abgehoben wurde, wie soll dann die Sparka zu den Bildern kommen? Die Banken machen keinen Datenaustausch, das ist alleine Sache der ermittenden Behörden.


----------



## Nebelwolf ✟ (3 September 2003)

Hallo zusammen!

Mir ist noch kein Geldautomat begegnet, der keine Kamera hatte. Oft gibt es sogar mehrere. 

Meine Infos sind ein paar Jahre alt, aber aus 1. Hand. Nun ist es in der Region so, daß die meisten Geldautomaten zu einem Institut gehören, daher ist kein Austausch von Bildmaterial zwischen den Banken nötig. Von den Automaten der "eigenen" Bank darf mehr Geld abgehoben werden, als bei fremden Banken, daher dürften die Täter diese bevorzugen. ... und dazu noch gebührenfrei ;o)

Auf den Kontoauszügen wird der Standort des Automaten angegeben, von dem das Geld abgehoben wurde, auch das kann weiterhelfen. 

Der Täterschutz ist in diesem Lande ja deutlich weiterentwickelt als die Vertretung der Opferinteressen, allerdings bezweifele ich, daß sich der Täterschutz auch auf das Bild am Geldautomaten erstreckt. Spätestens die Polizei wird dem Opfer das Bild vorlegen.

Schöne Grüße
Nebelwolf


----------



## JWiedel (3 September 2003)

*Geht ganz einfach*

  Leider gibt es zahlreiche Fälle von EC-Karten Mißbrauch. Das ganze ist aber viel simpler als vermutet. Die Täter lesen einfach die Eingabe der PIN-Nr. ab und stehlen anschließend gezielt die Karte.
Auch Lesegeräte ( Vorsatzgeräte ) am Geldautomat sind , besonders z.B. auf Mallorca, weit verbreitet. Wer nicht genau hinschaut merkt gar nicht, dass es nicht der Originalschlitz am Geldautomat ist wo man die Karte einführt. Diese Fälle sind garantiert wesentlich häufiger als das "Knacken" eines PIN-Codes. ( Und auch hinreichend dokumentiert, darüber gab es schon diverse TV-Beiträge).
Bei meiner Sparda-Bank hängen seit einigen Wochen große Tafeln neben dem Geldautomaten mit dem Tenor: Lassen Sie sich bei der Abhebung nicht über die Schulter schauen ! , Bitte halten Sie Abstand von einer Abhebung wenn unbekannte Personen sich am Automaten drängeln.u.s.w.


----------



## Nebelwolf ✟ (3 September 2003)

*Re: Geht ganz einfach*

Hi und ja!

Die Diebe schauen im Supermarkt beim Eintippen der Geheimnummer zu und stehlen dann die Geldbörse. Allerdings gibt es auch genügend Leute, die Geheimnummern als Telefonnummer im Adreßbuch notieren, auch hier hat es der Dieb nicht schwer. 

Aber auch social engineering funktioniert gut. Ich habe vor ein paar Tagen einen Bericht gelesen, daß 10% der Amerikaner eine gut gemachete Spoof-eMail beantworten und vertrauliche Daten übermitteln.

Allerdings scheinen sich sehr viele Probleme mit der EC-Karte im Familienumfeld abzuspielen. So jedenfalls klingt es aus Bankkreisen. Kinder nutzen die EC-Karte der Eltern oder die Ehefrau hat im Kaufrausch das Konto geräumt. Dann kommen böse Hacker oder Diebe ins Spiel. 

Schöne Grüße
Nebelwolf


----------

